# Need voices of reason :D



## Pedro Carneiro (Sep 11, 2013)

I have acquired my mondio dog 1.6 years ago as my second dog, the first being an house pet. I was in college back then and he developed well socialized and balanced. I am thinking of acquiring a new puppy from this litter that I love and been visiting for the past month. However, I will start working full time in September, the time I would acquire the doggy. 
Still living with my parents who are at home and can manage to do potty breaks and feed (nothing else since they know nothing of dogs). I am asking you guys for you to give me ideas of a schedule for my puppy while working from 9-6 and no lunch break close to home. At weekends I will be having training sessions in different places, can manage to wake during the night for potty breaks, wake up early for training sessions and play. I also live in a large house so can setup a play pen. Crating him during my absence with potty break and feeding at lunch from my parents is also an option (and maybe hanging with my malinois for half an hour to get tired and play). At night I would be having a training session and play before crate sleeping. Ideas, ideas please! Do not want to miss out on this litter and I am very committed of course  Hiring someone for daycare is also an option since I know some trustworthy people who are trainers.My dogs are my top priority.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o Do your parents know this yet? That may be a responsibility they aren't to excited about.
As to spending time with you other dog. are you sure the other dog will except a pup? 
With you parents lack of dog knowledge it could be a huge problem for them.
Hanging with your Mal could also create a problem where the pup bonds more with the Mal then with you or your parents. Not uncommon.


----------



## Pedro Carneiro (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok. Point 1. Of course they know about it. All the expenses are covered by me and they did breaks and fed my other malinois when I was in college.
Point 2. My other Mali is one of the loveliest dogs I met. He loves other dogs, never aggressive and great body language. He having a buddy would be a joy.
Point 3. I know about that that is why I considered a limited time per day. Any ideas are welcome! I made this post to get a sketch of a puppy schedule since I never had a puppy while working full time!


----------



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

You're out of college. You have a full time job. And, you still live with your parents?
I'd advise you to forget about the puppy and instead focus on reaching a level of maturity where you can support yourself living on your own before you go burdening your parents.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

It's work, but it's doable.

Five years ago I got a Dutch Shepherd puppy. At the time, I also had an older labx and a four year old Malinois training in Schutzhund. All my dogs are house dogs and I have a full time job. I got up early in the morning (and still do) - about two hours before I had to leave for work, took all the dogs for a good run and then let them all hang out while I got ready for work.

Puppy was crated while I was at work, older dogs have free run of the house.

I came home at lunch. I had just enough time to let the pup out for a quick potty break and back to the crate for her and to work for me. 

Evenings were walks or training or just hanging out. Back into the crate for bed.

I let my dogs spend time together and play, though many seem to believe it will make a pup too doggy. I haven't found this with the DS or the Malinois, who have both grown up interacting with other dogs in the house, but I seem to be in the minority amongst working dog people. It works for me, I want my dogs loose guarding my house and don't have the space for multiple crates or the desire to be switching dogs in and out. 

I now have a GSD pup and am going through this all over again... 8)


----------



## Pedro Carneiro (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for the advices. However, I would appreciate actual answers to my post. Setting up a schedule with what I have. With the job I have I would be able to support myself alone but I prefer to stay with family for now. Expenses are not a problem for training, vet bill or day carer. Wether or not I will actually get the puppy is my decision, of course, always with consent of my parents since I am under their roof. I am wondering how people working full time jobs raise a puppy in terms of Schedule and Hours! I`d appreciate not to make assumptions on my family and if I am saying they are ok with it and help, despite not being knowledgeable, I do it for a reason. As I said they would be able to cover feeding, crating and potty breaks during lunch where I would be at work.


----------



## Pedro Carneiro (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you leslie! Those were the kinds of Helpeful answers I was hoping for  I can judge myself alone haha


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

The biggest issue, which you have covered, is the permission of your parents to do this. Plus their active participation to help with potty breaks and such. One thing I would suggest is to see if they are willing to take the pup for little walks and such. First to get the pup out of the house and get them use to the sights and sounds of the area but also some kind of mental enrichment of the pup and a chance to burn off a little puppy energy.
I don't see it to much of a problem with letting your two dogs play and socialize together. Some say it ruins the dog but I have not found that to be true with my pack. I can't play like a dog or teach the social skills dogs need between each other. A dog teachs this better than I ever could. One thing I don't know is if your older dog will enjoy a puppy. I have one that tolerated my new puppy and played with him and 2 that didn't until he got several months older and a good bit bigger.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Pedro

Bob and Jim Leon obviously didn't give you the answers you were looking for.

Leslie says it is doable. 

I don't think your answers are warranted. You want advice? Then I think another approach would be appropriate.

By the way, a dog that "loves" other dogs might not be willing to share it's domain with a subordinate.

I waited a long while before I decided I could give the necessary amount of time to raising a pup and I will never regret it. The pup and the following pups neither. 

I am not suggesting you do. It's your life.

But if I were your new pup I might bite you in the ass one day  

Please, no hard feelings, everyone to his own.


----------



## Pedro Carneiro (Sep 11, 2013)

First off I would like to thank everyone for even answering! I have the utmost respect for each of you, I was just looking for answers to my post and not whether or not to have a puppy. The all point was: If I was to get it, what was the best way to deal with him time-wise. To acquire him or not is up to me, ultimatly, there are pros and cons, and I agree the time could be better but likewise the time can always be better than it is for us, working people 
As to say *loves* he has been exposed to puppies all his life and all kinds of dogs to be honest, never ever have i seen him aggressive or not in play mode. He has several doggies coming over to his domain too since I have loads of doggy friends, from all races, and again, till now, never have I have a problem.
I am here to ask you guys, who are more experienced, how would you deal with a puppy under my conditions if he was at your home. What would be more optimal, that is all.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm not sure how old you are, but since you're recently graduated from college, I'm assuming you are a young man. This is a good thing since you currently have 2 dogs, one being a young Malinois, and are now getting a pup. You must be blessed with as much boundless energy as your dogs. 
!  
You're so lucky to have parents who will help you with the pup while you're at work. I don't know how old your parents are, but you may want to also enlist the help of those other experienced and trusted people you mentioned, maybe a couple days a week, in order to give your parents a break, so they don't tire of helping with the pup. 

I wish you all the luck in the world. Please keep us posted on the adventure.

P.S. One last thing, hopefully you've considered the fact that having these 3 dogs will pretty much put the kibosh on outside social activities that aren't dog related...


----------



## Pedro Carneiro (Sep 11, 2013)

I am a young man indeed! 21  I am blessed of having a lovely family, both human and dogs and a truly comfortable job for my age, financially speaking. From the gym, dogs and work my social life is based only on occasional invitations to my house or cinema. Stopped going out along ago haha. Social life where dogs are included is a plus.  My parents are retired mid 50s  Thanks for the support!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Pedro, don't listen to these guys.. get a 3rd dog to keep your parents occupied.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Pedro, don't listen to these guys.. get a 3rd dog to keep your parents occupied.



You cold hearted $#!+ disturber! :twisted: :grin: :wink: 


Pedro, were all here to help. 
My comments were simply because I had no idea exactly what your experience was/is. 
Your young. Don't take life so seriously when you don't get the answers you want.


----------



## Pedro Carneiro (Sep 11, 2013)

It is fine, Bob Scott! I took it fine  And as I said, if you bothered to answer, it is already something for me to be grateful. I am working with a top notch club, with a team I trust and with whom I learn. The captain has attended the world cup with great results and a wide experience. I am getting better each day


----------



## Pedro Carneiro (Sep 11, 2013)

Plus I have second pick on this litter with 8 incredible males to choose from  Second or first, still undecided haha


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Take em all. Get married right away and give the in laws something to keep them occupied.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

There will always be good litters to choose a puppy from. If the time is not right for you just now, there _will _be another litter just as nice as the one you are looking at now. 

Do you really have the time and motivation to deal with and train two high energy, high maintenance dogs and do your best with both of them?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Take em all. Get married right away and give the in laws something to keep them occupied.



I say he should stay single and raise his kids the same way. Litters of kids! :razz:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I say he should stay single and raise his kids the same way. Litters of kids! :razz:


Would you call that "littering?"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o :-k ..........and can you then get a ticket for "littering"? :-k :wink:


----------

